

All aboard An introduction to Rails 3 - va_coder
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/web/library/wa-introrails3/index.html?ca=drs-

======
va_coder
It's great to see Rails still evolving:

I like the new feature that shows the sql for named scopes:

User.published.to_sql

[http://edgerails.info/articles/what-s-new-in-edge-
rails/2010...](http://edgerails.info/articles/what-s-new-in-edge-
rails/2010/02/23/the-skinny-on-scopes-formerly-named-scope/)

------
steveklabnik
One of the things that I'm not looking forward to about Rails 3 is overcoming
the Google Juice of all of the Rails 1.2 and 2.x stuff. I'll know if a code
snippet is 3.x or not, but new people won't. I started using Rails right after
the release of 2.x, and my first few projects were certainly doing things the
old 1.2 way.

Then again, at first, everyone will say "Rails 3" in their titles, so maybe
it'll be okay.

